# there here



## Surfbass (Feb 15, 2006)

theres some big ones around. caught a 30" and a 35" rock in about an hour from the shore along the river today. bloodworm. pics soon.

anybody else got em yet?


----------



## Leopard1138 (Jul 1, 2004)

Surfbass said:


> theres some big ones around. caught a 30" and a 35" rock in about an hour from the shore along the river today. bloodworm. pics soon.
> 
> anybody else got em yet?


Any hint as to which of the many rivers in the area this is ? Thnx


----------



## Surfbass (Feb 15, 2006)

theres plenty of fish to be taken on the lower wicomico, also if you can find a spot on the manokin


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Surfbass said:


> theres plenty of fish to be taken on the lower wicomico, also if you can find a spot on the manokin



Surfbass,

Now that you've let the cat out of the bad, can you please stay hush hush?  That is unless something changes.

- Dae


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

Leopard1138 said:


> Any hint as to which of the many rivers in the area this is ? Thnx


It is the river that runs into the Watchumacallit. You know you drive down that road, turn by the tree and then make a right by the white fence.

I thought everyone knew about this place.


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

No no Jeff, thats the OTHER place. This place is down in the valley over by the old gas station. Hang a left at the station and its on your right about 1/4 down the road. If you've gone past the renovated strip club, you've gone too far. 

GPS coordinates to follow... 

campNfish


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Dang...*

I must have missed it. I spent the day at the renovated strip club!


----------



## fishnrock (Jan 31, 2006)

*Dae - why would you care?*

You just have to give up fishing for Rockfish, especailly in the Chesapeake.

Here is your quote above! 

I just don't get why you would even care where the rockfish are, they are all sick and you won't touch one, eat one and your quote says you have to give up fishing for them. Makes no sense.

Captain Marc


----------



## bryanorosz (Jan 6, 2005)

Gnatman,

I hope you had a great time. The best part about that place is the $0.01 lap-dance. Once in a while, I'll throw out a whole dollar ($1.00), yep, thats right, and they all go crazy over it! Try it...you'll see  

campNfish


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

you md boys are awful quiet about what goes on up there aint ya.... i guess this is the best time of year for ya!:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ain't no fish around here. I hear some folks are telling lies over on the Supporter board, though.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Like they No Fish*

@ the 'Peake and now there are No Fish @ SPSP.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

fishnrock said:


> You just have to give up fishing for Rockfish, especailly in the Chesapeake.
> 
> Here is your quote above!
> 
> ...


Marc,

Here's the problem I have with your posts. You are out here inferring that Rockfish look all safe, healthy, and to throw caution to the wind. 

I feel the health of the public is more important and you must preach caution and proper handling until all the facts are known.

You can say all you want about 1000's of lbs of Rockfish looking healthy for decades, but did your commerical guy cut them all open to see how they looked or was he just looking for lesions? Also this disease wasn't around like it is today decades ago so that has no bearing.

The fish can look healthy, and most probably do, but still carry the disease and you working with them everyday should be very careful. Not just for your own health, but for the health of your family and customers.

If you don't believe the Post article, why don't you go and interview some fisheries biologist (like they did) and have them give you a rebuttal to put in print? Not any of this, "The commerical guy says they all look great and healthy." 

Since the commercial guy is trying to sell the fish, what else would he say? If he told his customers that his catch may have a 75% infection rate, but look health, how many customers would he have? There's already restaurantes that will pay a premium for non Chesapeake Rockfish.

Knowing what we now know about Mad Cow, would you buy/eat a cow if there was a 75% infection rate, even if they looked Healthy? I don't think so, and I think that's what people making a living, like you, on these fish are afraid of.

Me, I never said I wouldn't fish for them and will wair gloves when handling them, but I will NOT eat them without more information from Scientists.

You can do whatever you like with them, and all I can ask you to do is be cautious and tell others to be cautious. If you don't like my advise, so be it.

BTW, part of the reason I keep telling people to be cautious is because I know a guy that was infected with Myco from a Chesapeake Rockfish. It took his doctors months to diagnose the cause of his problems. Then he was still sick for months and from what I can remember in the conversation, the specialist he was working with told him he had hundreds of other patients with the infection.

- Dae


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dae, as far as I'm concerned you've nailed the attitude of most on this forum. I for one am not even going to target rock let alone eat them until the scientific jury is in with a verdict which I doubt will ever happen. Heck there are too many other types of fish in the bay to catch and if not the bay the ocean in only a short drive away.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Got to go the other way on this one.
Come open season I will catch them
(no gloves...) and eat them. I think 
that scientist have a study on just
about every thing we eat and how it
is bad for you. On the other hand, if I 
get a bad cut on my hand by a fish, 
I will wash it out with antibacterial 
hand wash. I think you are just as
likely if not more likely to get really
sick from any of the resteraunts and
fast food places around.


----------



## fishnrock (Jan 31, 2006)

*It is hard to continue......*

Dae - you do what you feel is safe for you, I am not here to piss people off. I know this, that waterman and how many others caught enough to start an epidemic, if that was the case, millions of pounds caught this year from commercial fishermen. 

Just go to the commercial catch from each state and see the results from all the states up and down the east coast. It is so easy to check.

So far all those fish people have caught, eaten and handled..... I see no where on the news that any one person is sick. TRUST THIS - IF THEY COULD FIND ONE PERSON ROLLING OVER, THE MEDIA WOULD BE THERE. You would have to agree to this.

And that isn't even talking about the recreational catch. You guys catch a tremendous amount. I have no qualms with that, that is a good thing. 

Just go fish - 

I guess you believe in global warming too? Sorry had to throw that one in. 

I really don't have the time or commitment to try and change your mind.

I just know you should stop down the boat anytime and check out our catch. We clean them at the dock and anyone who wants to stop by and check us out is okay with me.

Here is wishin' good fishin'

Peace Dae!

Captain Marc - www.fishfearus.com


----------



## fishnrock (Jan 31, 2006)

Dae said:


> BTW, part of the reason I keep telling people to be cautious is because I know a guy that was infected with Myco from a Chesapeake Rockfish. It took his doctors months to diagnose the cause of his problems. Then he was still sick for months and from what I can remember in the conversation, the specialist he was working with told him he had hundreds of other patients with the infection.
> 
> - Dae


One more thing - hundreds - You are so wrong, PLEASE!

Come on guys respond to these crazy quotes.

Captain Marc


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Well that sums it up*

Aint no feesh in MD, and if they are here they are sick so stay away, dont fish the bay. go somewhere else, like va or NC or PA or NJ.

aint no feesh in MD 

Jeff


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

It makes sense to exercise caution, but keep in mind that the vast majority of the fish affected with myco are bay residents that are less than three years old. Something about being in the bay year-round is making them sick. These spawners are ocean fish who have only come into the bay for a month or two, then back into the Atlantic.

I'll admit to being a little nervous. I'm contemplating wearing latex gloves when I handle them and I'm keeping an alcohol-based sanitizer with me.

Eating them when the season opens? I'm not so sure I want to go through the whole thing of butchering them--you definitely will get exposed to it that way.

Sad days for bay stripers.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Aint no feesh in MD, and if they are here they are sick so stay away, dont fish the bay. go somewhere else, like va or NC or PA or NJ.
> 
> aint no feesh in MD
> 
> Jeff



aint no fish in VA


----------



## AlinerMd (Jun 25, 2005)

Wicomico on eastern shore or Wicomico in Charles county


----------



## Penn626 (Jun 24, 2005)

*Amazing!!!!*

Amazing how folks forgot what's the meaning of FISHING! Even if you out there, standing on the shore looking like an idiot fishing. Remember its a sport. You don't have to eat the fish you catch up in the bay. There's that nice spot by the docks of the eastern shore, running from NY to SC. If you live here in this area want to get out of the house. Go for it! $%#$#%#$# Yes take precaution, but don't let the spirit of fishing be played and spoken about it in a negative way!



PENN626


----------



## ~BayNut~ (Apr 4, 2005)

*Common Sense hopefully will prevail........*

without a doubt we live in a society where the environment has become a direct source of neglect. Hopefully, most people with semi generating brain capacity will be able to process the difference between sick fish and healthy. Kind of like going to the butcher and picking a piece of choice cut. Hopefully you dont pick the greyish/brown stanky piece. Several difficult decisions to be made I am sure...........but this fisherman will continue to sport and without a doubt throw a sick fish back in the water. The question I have IS........does this disease affect any other parts of the ecosystem(birds,fish,mollusks,i.e.) Good luck to all and hopefully everyone remains healthy!! 

SWB


----------

